
Show HN: Log in to AWS Kibana with IAM User - konschubert
https://www.iamproxy.com
======
konschubert
Elasticsearch an AWS includes an installation of Kibana for analyzing the
indices.

Unfortunately, Amazon does not provide a good authentication mechanism. You
either have to white-list your IP or sign your HTTP requests with IAM user
credentials which requires running a proxy server.

Iamproxy.com is such a proxy server. After logging in and entrusting it with
your IAM user key, you can connect to Kibana with the click of a button.

------
PaulHoule
It's a little (maybe more than a little) scary to enter IAM credentials on a
third-party web site.

It would be nice to have a way to do single-sign on with AWS credentials.

------
konschubert
A month ago I already submitted to Show HN, but received no feedback
unfortunately. Now, after improving the page a lot, I am asking again for your
opinion.

